# A little gateway help



## elmomcbaggins (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok, I have a pooped out gateway gt5473E with probably a bad mobo. the components are here:
http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/R/1014565R/1014565Rcl4.shtml

Should I just gut the 320GB HDD and ram or is there a mobo decent priced I can get so I can have a little play pc for my son?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That looks to be a standard mAtx motherboard, but if you have the Bestec Power Supply I would dump that, is the CPU good or did you also want to upgrade it?


----------



## elmomcbaggins (Apr 24, 2009)

Processor is good. I'm thinking it might just be a psu. The power will come on once every ten times. The nine times it doesn't the fans power up, hard drive spins, but the power button for the pc doesn't light up, and the OS doesn't load, no post nothing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That sounds like a failing Power supply, I would start there> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139008
As a replacement for the system as is, if you think you will upgrade the components in the future I go larger now.


----------



## elmomcbaggins (Apr 24, 2009)

I thought it was the power supply. Got one coming. As far as upgrades, I'm going to 500w and getting 2gb ram and a pci express video card in it. Just something for my boy to play pokemon crap in and not have to worry bout the games jerking.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That will work.


----------



## elmomcbaggins (Apr 24, 2009)

well, turns out its not the power supply. My next step is to try a different video card. Got it to boot up a few times wiggling the monitor cord. If that's not it, seeing as all I need is a motherboard, any suggestions on that?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The board you have does have integrated video have you tried using that?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16813128383,N82E16813128342,N82E16813157148


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The board you have does have integrated video have you tried using that?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16813128383,N82E16813128342,N82E16813157148


----------



## elmomcbaggins (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea. I just tried getting a new card and still the same process! Looks like its a new mobo!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here are a couple to look at> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16813128383,N82E16813131318,N82E16813128379


----------

